# UK Yorkshire Leeds



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 24, 2002)

Where are all the Roleplayers hideing at in Leeds or around the Yorshire area ??????

Drop me a line if you are in this area, I have to travel 120miles every other week to get a game in just now...

(Andrew Troman: 31 year old, gaming for 20, DM)


----------

